# Fitting an external gas bottle



## 90575 (May 1, 2005)

Hi everyone, how is it going.

We are sure that this has been covered before but we would realy appreciate some genuine advice, we would like to fit an external connection to our gas systems for when our lpg tank runs out and we are not near a refilling station, what is the best to fit please and more importantly where do we splice into the pipework? as far as we can see the outlet from our lpg tank runs firstly through the electronic leak detecto/safety shutoff and then into the pipework to supply the van.
Any advice please?

Many thanks

Ian & Kay


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Look here

http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/productindi.php?id=409


----------



## 90575 (May 1, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks scotland Jim, looks like the kind of thing we are looking for


----------

